# Nokia Lumia 710



## Titanicoso (Apr 7, 2014)

My lumia 710 has a weird problem, when i connect it and I shut it down it does not start up again when I turn it on. Even though it vibrates it does not show the screen and does not charge.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Does it ever turn back on? Or is it stuck in sleep mode?

How old is the phone?


----------



## Titanicoso (Apr 7, 2014)

The phone si aprox 5 years I think and it does not turn back on, it vibrates and it stays dark. The only way to get it on again is to take the battery out and disconnect it. How do I know it is in sleep mode?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Can you remove the battery to completely shut off the device?


----------



## Titanicoso (Apr 7, 2014)

When i remove the battery and I disconnect it, the phone shuts off completely


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Leave it unplugged for a day then see if you can reboot.


----------



## Titanicoso (Apr 7, 2014)

When my battery run out I connected it but as it was crazy and did not restart when connected the battery did not charge and the phone did not reboot


----------



## Titanicoso (Apr 7, 2014)

Also, as it does not reboot when connected when I tried to restore it from a backup it did not work for it did not restart the phone so I am stuck in this state


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Has the phone ever been damaged?


----------



## Titanicoso (Apr 7, 2014)

No but for some reason this happens. I have to clarify, the phone has barely 2 years not 5.


----------



## Titanicoso (Apr 7, 2014)

Also, when I try to restore from another point it gives me the 801812C1 error


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You should contact Nokia or your carrier on this issue as it sounds like the phone has failed with hardware.


----------

